# Mixed round mag



## T-55A5 (Apr 27, 2011)

Has anyone ever used a mixed round mag in a 1911

I was planning to mix my Hornady Critical Defence HP with my reg. HP ammo in a 7 rd mag

Just want to know if it is good or bad idea before I do it


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Never saw the need. On a side note, Critical Defense isn't all that it's cracked up to be and t's not like you have to worry about penetrating cold weather clothing in Texas or anything.


----------



## T-55A5 (Apr 27, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> Never saw the need. On a side note, Critical Defense isn't all that it's cracked up to be and t's not like you have to worry about penetrating cold weather clothing in Texas or anything.


I use HP just in case I'm forced to engage someone with body armor

The impact is greater than FMJ & Critical Defense flattens better


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

T-55A5 said:


> I use HP just in case I'm forced to engage someone with body armor
> 
> The impact is greater than FMJ & Critical Defense flattens better


Yeah, OK good luck with that.


----------



## T-55A5 (Apr 27, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> Yeah, OK good luck with that.


I have seen impact test with light and med. body armor over clay busts

The indents in the clay were deeper with HP than FMJ.....blunt trauma was greater


----------

